# 85 Ur-Q not making any power



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

Here is the situation. I took my 85 to Carlisle last year, last time I drove it, and the whole way there the car just had no power. Basically, it felt like my 4kq, you did not feel the boost at all, it did not push you back at all in your seat, just felt gutless. The car runs fine though other than the power issue. It idles fine, doesn't miss, revs quick when you step on it, it just feels like it trying to run with a sock in its mouth. The car has been chipped, has a WG spring, and also has a Schrick cam that came with the car when I bought it. I fugured that i would feel those improvements but the car feels like it has less then stock hp. I was thinking it might be the hose in the front that makes the odd bend down, it is VERY easy for me to collapse it, I can use my thumb and index finger as it has really no "firmness" to it. Could that be the problem, anyone else experienced anything similar? I'd like to get it running a bit better for this years Carlisle, any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## URQ (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: 85 Ur-Q not making any power (Quattro Krant)*

I had the same problem ended up being the cat was all melted away and twisted!
Start the car and put your hand over the exhaust to see if you have alot of pressure ?
Better yet pull the cat and look down it!
One way also to tell is if you drive up a steep hill and have no power but have lots of boost 
Also my cat was only 3 weeks old too.


----------



## urquattro83 (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: 85 Ur-Q not making any power (URQ)*

Does it feel like it would be an NA engine? If that's the case, check the turbine. Perhaps the LMM (Luft Masse Messer, i don't know how you call it, maybe air mass measurer?) has gone bad, that happened to my ex S4 2.2 turbo. Does it already have an LMM? I must admit I don't have many knowledge in these older engines, trying to help as much as I can though...


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: 85 Ur-Q not making any power (URQ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *URQ* »_I had the same problem ended up being the cat was all melted away and twisted!
Start the car and put your hand over the exhaust to see if you have alot of pressure ?
Better yet pull the cat and look down it!
One way also to tell is if you drive up a steep hill and have no power but have lots of boost 
Also my cat was only 3 weeks old too.

I'll check into that. My rear muffler has a whole in the top of it so I'll just drop the converter. 

_Quote, originally posted by *urquattro83* »_Does it feel like it would be an NA engine? If that's the case, check the turbine. Perhaps the LMM (Luft Masse Messer, i don't know how you call it, maybe air mass measurer?) has gone bad, that happened to my ex S4 2.2 turbo. Does it already have an LMM? I must admit I don't have many knowledge in these older engines, trying to help as much as I can though...








Yes, you can't feel the boost "hit" Thats another thing I should have mentioned guys, when you peg it, the factory boost guage goes right up to 2, so it is making boost, just not doing anything productive with the boost


----------



## urquattro83 (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: 85 Ur-Q not making any power (Quattro Krant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Quattro Krant* »_I'll check into that. My rear muffler has a whole in the top of it so I'll just drop the converter. 
Yes, you can't feel the boost "hit" Thats another thing I should have mentioned guys, when you peg it, the factory boost guage goes right up to 2, so it is making boost, just not doing anything productive with the boost









Another thing can be a hole or cut in the high pressure turbo hose, I also had to replace mine after a while and then when everything was sealed, the LMM went bizerk. I guess it just wasn't used to such a large amount of pressure.







Anyway, I recommend you check the hoses first, while driving listen for sssssss kind of noises (best with windows open), if that's ok, check the LMM and afterwards the turbine. I hope I helped you a bit.


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: 85 Ur-Q not making any power (urquattro83)*

Which hose are you refering to location wise on the car?


----------



## urquattro83 (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: 85 Ur-Q not making any power (Quattro Krant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Quattro Krant* »_Which hose are you refering to location wise on the car?

I don't remember exactly, either the one leading to or the one leading from the intercooler. On my S4 it was under the car on the driver side (intercooler on the opposite side) where the lowest plastic of the bumper ends. But it could be any hose. Start with listening for sssss noises and if you don't hear anything out of the ordinary, you don't have to bother with which hose is bad.







Oh, and it was a flexible rubber hose with a steel wire around it to strengthen it.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

Possibly the wrong dist rotor, i have seen that.


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: 85 Ur-Q not making any power (urquattro83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *urquattro83* »_
I don't remember exactly, either the one leading to or the one leading from the intercooler. On my S4 it was under the car on the driver side (intercooler on the opposite side) where the lowest plastic of the bumper ends. But it could be any hose. Start with listening for sssss noises and if you don't hear anything out of the ordinary, you don't have to bother with which hose is bad.







Oh, and it was a flexible rubber hose with a steel wire around it to strengthen it. 
Thats the hose I was trying to describe in my original post. Maybe it is closing when I floor it because it is so flimsy.


_Quote, originally posted by *eurowner* »_Possibly the wrong dist rotor, i have seen that.
 It's not missing or running funky, just not making any power. But I'll look into that as well


----------



## urquattro83 (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: 85 Ur-Q not making any power (Quattro Krant)*

Oh sorry, then it probably is the hose and it's probably as old as the car, so no wonder.








Just order a new hose, it didn't cost me much and the difference was phenomenal.


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: 85 Ur-Q not making any power (urquattro83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *urquattro83* »_Oh sorry, then it probably is the hose and it's probably as old as the car, so no wonder.








Sorry, are you kidding me. Your trying to translate, and describe stuff on old Audi's which is a language in itself http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Much appreciated http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## urquattro83 (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: 85 Ur-Q not making any power (Quattro Krant)*

Thanks, I try as much as I can to help.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: 85 Ur-Q not making any power (urquattro83)*

To clarify which hose you had mentioned above..
The outboard side hose coming off the "igloo" is be wire re-inforced internally, to make it rigid.-this is suction for the compressor-you shouldn't be able to squish this.
The inboard side hose coming from the I/C to the IM can be very flexable as this will be under positive pressure from the output side of the compressor.
If you're igloo hose is toast, you can re-inforce it with some rigging..
If need be let me know, I beleive flexable conduit, or liquid tight would be able to be fit within the weak part of the said hose.


_Modified by Sepp at 5:59 PM 4-6-2007_


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: 85 Ur-Q not making any power (Sepp)*

I'll take another look tonight and see what hose it is, hard to see in there. I think that it might be the connector going from the IC to the IM, but, if that one is squishy, maybe the other one is as well


----------

